# Hukam From Sri Darbar Sahib Back In Time



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 6, 2014)

Are the hukamnamas from past saved anywhere?  I mean, is it possible to find out the hukam from Darbar Sahib from the day I was born?  I am just curious what it was... I don't know if its possible to go back that far.  I know some apps now send everyday and you can go backward for some time, but I am talking about mid 70's hehe.  Now you all know how old I am.


----------



## Admin (Aug 6, 2014)

It would be interesting to inquire from SGPC official website. http://www.sgpc.net

Online, they have hukumnama archives starting from Jan 1, 2002 at the following link:

http://www.sgpc.net/hukumnama/searchold.asp


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Aug 6, 2014)

In case anyone is wondering why I was asking this... majority of you born into Sikhi have a Sikh name chosen by your parents when you were a baby... therefore you grew up with it and already had it when / if you took Amrit. 

For those like me who came to it later in life I was told you can take a Sikh name several different ways... by using the Hukam the day you take Amrit... or perhaps more fittingly, if you can find the correct Hukam from the day you were born, then use that one.  

I think I like the idea of using the day of my birth... as that would coincide more with how most Sikhs born into it are given their name (well the naming ceremony shortly after birth).

I was able to have someone trace back and the Hukam from that day begins with S... 

btw yes I am still doing Amrit...  I have decided we can both all be correct.  I think SGGSJ surpasses one or the other in meaning... so that anyone at whatever level they are at will find truth in it. 

I also have an S name chosen... but I don't know what do I have to do to make it 'official'?


----------

